# Age of empires 2: the conquerors won't run



## perudude (Sep 1, 2009)

I recently installed age of empires 2 and its expansion, but when I wanted to play The Conquerors, there is an error screen saying that my video card might not support DirectDraw. However, I checked the DirectX Diagnostic Tool and it says that all the DirectX features, including DirectDraw, are supported and enabled. what could be the problem? my computer runs fine otherwise.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi there perudude and welcome to TSF.

Firstly, can you please try all of these steps.

Also try running the game in compatibility mode.
Right Click the executable -> Click "Properties" -> Click the "Compatibility" tab -> Tick "Run in Compatibility mode" -> Choose an older Operating System.

If none of this works for you, can you please make sure you post your full system specs. Information on posting system specs can be found here.


----------



## perudude (Sep 1, 2009)

ok i posted the specs. i tried compatability mode before posting the thread and it didnt work. tried it again with no results. and i did all of the "gamer" steps before the post


----------

